

Ask HN:  Please review my side project - jwdalton

www.sizecompare.com<p>It's a site for comparing sizes of things :)
It was built for fun and practice.   I've only shown it to a few people so far, and their feedback has been very helpful.  Your comments are most welcome.
======
mattm
I like the font and layout. It's very slick. I'm not really sure of the
purpose but it kept my attention for a few minutes trying to figure it out.
I'm not sure how China is equal to only 1.03 Great Walls of China

~~~
jwdalton
Thanks! The site is more of an experiment in its early stages. I'm hoping we
can add some features and make it even more interesting. You are very correct
about China vs. Great Walls of China. Right now we are just comparing length,
which sometimes gives us seemingly strange results.

------
roundsquare
The site is a bit confusing to use. The first thing I looked for was how to
put in whatever items I wanted.

How does the text box and the something random button work? Quite confused...

~~~
jwdalton
Thanks for checking it out! I'm going to try to make it easier/more apparent
to add items. Right now there is a link at the bottom of the page to do this,
but it isn't very obvious. The random button pulls out 2 items from the
database, and the text box allows you to search for any particular item in the
database. I'll probably be adding a search button to make the use of the text
box more obvious.

------
duck
It wasn't clear what was being compared until I tried to add an item and see
that it is length. I would of assumed area based on the current design.

~~~
jwdalton
You're right, that is confusing. I'll try to make it more clear that only one
dimension is currently supported. Thanks for the feedback. :)

Out of curiosity, what item did you try to add?

~~~
duck
I didn't add anything... just clicked on it to see what what you were
collecting.

------
nzmsv
I'm really confused as to when the top/bottom item is replaced.

~~~
jwdalton
I moved the buttons around, so hopefully it is a little more clear how to
control the items ('Something bigger' replaces the top item, 'Something
smaller' replaces the bottom item).

~~~
nzmsv
That's easier. But I still wish there was a way to go back and replace the top
item with something smaller. Right now, if I get to China, there's nothing
bigger, so the "Something bigger" button stops working, and I'm stuck on China
forever. I could just use the back button, but I'm not sure that's intuitive.
Anyway, just nitpicking.

~~~
jwdalton
Unfortunately China is the largest item that is currently in the database. I
need to improve the response of the site when the expected result doesn't work
(as in, you can't go bigger or smaller, maybe just disable the button in that
case). As a side note, to replace the large item you can use 1 of three
options: 1) Click on the smaller item 2) Click on the small links on the right
hand side 3) Click on either 'Something random' or start typing in the text
box I'll see if I can come up with a way of making these options more
apparent.

